# VENT - ?s re: Montana Silversmiths



## paintponylvr (Nov 10, 2013)

So WHEN did one of my favorite companies start outsourcing their work to CHINA??????????????????????

I LIKE buying AMERICAN MADE or HAND CRAFTED IN THE USA.

Don't have much time, gotta hook hay trailer and pick up a load of hay... BUT yesterday when I went to the feed store to get a load of feed, I looked at all the new Montana Silversmith jewelry. I always look and the new shipment is in time for layaway for Christmas. I started pulling out a few rings that I liked, thinking if they fit, I'd snap a pic w/ phone and send to my family with the idea for a group gift since I know that two of our daughters aren't able to spend a lot. The tag waved below one of the rings and on one side was the size. When I shifted it to remove the ring from my finger, the words "Made in China" caught my eye...

WHAT?? So I pulled out other rings, in various sizes, and they ALL HAD THE SAME TAG. I didn't check to see if the necklaces had the same tags or if the belt buckles did either. But going out to their website shows that it is mis-leading - leading you to believe all their products are still American made.

I am so DISAPPOINTED in one of my favorite companies!


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2013)

Paula,

I'm not certain, but I seem to recall that MT Silversmiths was bought out by a Chinese company a few years ago (I'm not positive, though). Perhaps its something that can be researched and verified on-line. Definitely a disappointment.

Perhaps you can switch to Crumrine, they make beautiful jewelry and buckles, too. And, as far as I know still all made in the US. http://www.crumrineonline.com/index.htm I can only find buckles and such on their current website, but I know I have a couple of older pairs of earrings from them.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks, Chanda. I really didn't know! I wish it hadn't happened that way - but it explains a few things. Wish I didn't feel "cheated"... Prices sure went up this year, too!

I don't have a problem looking into Crumrine, but it was a "thing" with me to have and enjoy Montana Silversmiths' stuff. I'm just more than a little "put out", is all... And I had noticed a couple of years ago that some of their "work" was "different"... Didn't think that much of it other than to think maybe they were doing too much in the production department. There were several pieces I sure didn't like - which was unusual. Guess I'll make sure to hang onto my older pieces of Montana Silversmiths' including our oldest daughters' very first belt buckle (a very small, double heart). I think I purchased it in 1998.


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2013)

Bummed me out too, but as I haven't been wearing much jewelry, not having more wasn't really an issue. I have 3-4 buckles, can only wear one at a time. And, many pairs of earrings and a couple necklaces.


----------



## Shari (Nov 11, 2013)

Same problem with Carhartt jackets and such.. they used to be made in the US... now they are made in China only. So I no longer buy from them. Is frustrating.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 11, 2013)

Shari said:


> Same problem with Carhartt jackets and such.. they used to be made in the US... now they are made in China only. So I no longer buy from them. Is frustrating.


OMG - that's just disturbing!! and I LOVE my Carhartt jacket, darn it. WARM. AND in sizes that fit me. I didn't realize that - it's been over a year since I last purchased any Carhartt (was long lasting products...), and nothing I purchased last said anything about being made in China.

LLBean and Lands End usually make things here - but use imported products. Both sometimes have sizes that would fit me - but not always and of course not in the colors or styles I'd really like






This just makes me unhappy. The thing is - if you read thru the site for Montana Silversmiths, it's VERY MISLEADING. I would never have known - except that the products (some of which are for sale on their website) all say made in China on them. The time of "change over" that someone else thought (Chanda?) coincides with when I started seeing differences in the look of some of the products.

Black Hills Gold is another favorite of mine. Wonder if they've changed hands as well? They aren't so much western and nowadays, at my size, most of their lines are too refined to look good as jewelry for me.

Pirate time! AAAARRRRGGGGG!


----------



## chandab (Nov 11, 2013)

Shari said:


> Same problem with Carhartt jackets and such.. they used to be made in the US... now they are made in China only. So I no longer buy from them. Is frustrating.


Well, this sucks.

Anyone know if Wall's coats are made in US or China, not quite as sturdy as Carhartt, but if made in US, might be worth the change?


----------



## Shari (Nov 12, 2013)

My family has some old Carhartt with tags saying made in the US. DS needs a new one... and all the labels I saw said made in China. They were going to go out of business a few years back.
However saying that... not buying from them again.

But I also just read this..

( countries where outsourcing is and has been done are: Honduras, Guatemala, Dominican Republic, China, and the Philippines.

In 1997, Carhartt built their first facility in Pénjamo, state of Guanajuato, Mexico, and in December 2001 they opened a second plant about 30 miles away, in the city of Irapuato. In 2003, they purchased two additional facilities from the Labor Board of the state of Durango in an auction (these facilities had been owned by CHIC by HIS and had been abandoned). Carhartt now operates a total of 4 facilities in two Mexican states. Two sewing plants (with a cutting facility in Pénjamo) are located in the central part of Mexico and a sewing/cutting facility along with a laundry/finishing/distribution center in the city of Durango. They operate these plants with over 2,000 Mexican employees.

Carhartt's Mexican plants are "unionized" in the sense that they have a union registered on paper with the Mexican labor authorities but they run their operations like they were non-unionized plants)


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2013)

Not that its much better, but I think I'd rather buy the made in Mexico over the made in China Carhartt.


----------



## Shari (Nov 12, 2013)

I have bought a few things made in Mexico, wasn't any better than made in China.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been shopping on the internet with companies that are USA Made. Some of them make clothes. I'm another one who wants products made here, I was so surprised when I checked the tag of an old sweatshirt and found it was made here. USA was on the label, was I ever surprised!


----------



## Shari (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.anamericanfootprint.com/list.php

Good link to some companies that are American made.

I do have some Long johns, made of wool, I have had for over 7 years now, that were made in Canada by Canadians. They are holding up well.


----------



## amysue (Nov 12, 2013)

I too try to buy American made items. I do not feel as bad buying stuff hencho de mexico seeing as how the American auto and agricultural industry practically raped the south American industry and economy. China owns us period. I prefer not to contribute to the problem. My rant is with Schneider saddlery. For years I bought all my mini blankets there, as national bridle only had a limited supply. Now, everything in ss tack catalog is foreign made and whats worse, ALWAYS out of stock. I have stopped shopping there all together when 90% of my order is not available for two months!. Long story short, outsourcing has forced us consumers to sacrifice quality and service, as well as jobs! Ok off my soapbox.


----------



## Tab (Nov 20, 2013)

Mandarin Silversmiths





What was really disturbing are the American flags made in China.

Side note: I went to Scneider's Saddlery and they had very few mini items. A muzzle, some blankets and a few western style show halters. It's time for these tack shops to get in the game.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 20, 2013)

Tab said:


> Side note: I went to Scneider's Saddlery and they had very few mini items. A muzzle, some blankets and a few western style show halters. It's time for these tack shops to get in the game.


I have to admit that I like Schneider's Saddlery. I've never had any problems with ordering the mini sized items they offer and they are ones that arrive quickly. I think it's been about 2 years, though, since I last ordered from them.

The best thing about having mini horses and small shetlands - is the fact that there are* now *SO MANY tack, equipment and supply companies that have mini products that are made RIGHT HERE IN THE USA. They range in price from inexpensively affordable to very expensive and hard on a family budget. Are there products carried by those same companies that might be made out of the USA - yes. You have to check what you are ordering.

Everyone that keeps saying that there are no places to order mini tack, supplies and equipment really need to check out the companies that support this site and then check on line as need arises for something else that they don't carry... Many of the Amish communities have family business's that cater to minis and small ponies - with locally handcrafted halters, lead ropes, bridles, harness, saddle pads, saddles and sheets and blankets.

******

I've not had any complaints with any of the mini equipment. My main/first post was simply "railing" against companies that I know were all American made and produced. Quite the shock and not what I expected to find when I started looking around. I guess it also made it worse - go out to some of those "American" companies websites and there is little to no admittance that the company itself has been "bought up" by out of country entities. They all lead you to believe they are still right here in the USA - as per their marketing directives - they still are. Very deceptive business practice - to me. And I finally got to where I could afford Carhartt only to find out that they are one of those companies - just dis-heartening...


----------



## Minimor (Nov 22, 2013)

Schneiders used to offer a fairly good variety of Mini sized items--show halters, leads, conchos, blankets, neck sweats for example. It gradually dwindled away. I assume that they didn't sell enough of the Mini stuff to make it worth their while to continue offering it. Maybe I'm wrong and they discontinued almost everything for some other reason, but when so many items disappear from the catalogue that is usually the reason--no demand for the products.


----------



## Tab (Nov 24, 2013)

I think they will begin offering it more again. We visited them and Big Dee's. Big Dee's has a bigger selection of mini items. I enjoyed visiting them both. I too wish there were more items made in the USA. I believe if taxes were reduced it would help everyone across the board.


----------

